# spotting red blood week 6



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi i am really concerned as i have had a small amount of red spotting today i noticed on wiping earlier i have contacted my GP and am resting i also have scan tomorrow am is there any hope it could be something else i feel quite sore down below could it be the progesterone aggravating my cervix i do tend to bleed easily from smears etc any advice would be great . i don't really have much pain at all well no more than i have had thanks love Paula


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Try not to think of the worst at the moment.  Bleeding is abnormal in pergnancy, but it doesn't always mean that something has happened.

I know tonight will go very slowly for you, but try your best to get some rest,

I hope everything goes ok for you.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi thanks for reassurance yesterday scan went well saw a lttle heartbeat thank you again love paula


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

paula - Good, I'm really pleased for you.  You must be so relieved!


----------

